# Moisturizer for Wedding Day



## Chikky (May 31, 2016)

Hello! I have a question/looking for recommendations. 

I am getting married this fall (yay!) and want to spruce up my skincare NOW. My question is: I know for the wedding day, using makeup up an SPF is a no-no for flash photography. But is that also true for moisturizers? What do you guys think is the best moisturizer for my wedding day? For reference: I have mostly dry skin, but I'll say combination to be safe, since evvvvvery so often I get the t-zone oil. I have redness on my cheeks and nose (dermatologist can't get me in for MONTHS, so can't go by their recommendation). Not super sensitive skin, but there are certain lines I cannot use (Clinique gave me a rash over my entire face!)

Any help would be grand, thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2016)

I moved this to Skin and Bodycare. (The Recommendations section is for makeup.)

Virtually any moisturizer will be fine; it'd be up to you as to whether or not you want one with SPF. As a precaution, you may want something with as few ingredients as you can get away with.

However, it is not necessarily a no-no to use makeup with SPF for photography. (Oddly, it's better to use a foundation/BB cream/CC cream with SPF for photography than it is to use a heavy white sunscreen. The latter, on its own, will flash back some.) See the following video from Jordan Liberty (he's a makeup artist and photographer)...

[video=youtube;JWaC1LWA0pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWaC1LWA0pc[/video]


----------



## laralara (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes I agree stay away from SPF. Along time ago I used to wear a stick foundation all over my face ( it was waterproof and had spf). I loved it so much but it was so bad in photos that it mad me actually look like I had white paint all over my face but in real life it wasn't there. I didn't realise at the time that it was my foundation and just thought I kept having bad photos. Three times some disaster happened due to this stick foundation: 1- I was performing a song and the local newspaper took some photos, but I must have looked so bad because they never printed the photos. 2- I was at an event with a friend and a photographer took a photo of us and said it would be printed in the local paper: it was printed..with me cut out of it. The man was just trying yo be nice by not printing my photo, so as to not embarrass me. 3- At a friends party, they took a photo of me and when it was developed I saw it...wow now I knew why no-one was showing my photos off, for some reason the foundation actually looked very strange when the flash off a camera would go off. My advice- stay away from spf and also heavy makeup. I learnt my lesson the hard way :/


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 2, 2016)

Pick one now so you can test it out to make sure your skin doesn't react to it and test it out in photos.  Try going for simple ingredient ones, or even natural.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Chikky,
You first have to try the moisturizer samples. So, that no mistake should be done on your wedding day. Remember, you have to apply concealer after moisturization.


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

I definitely recommend that you test some samples out and make sure that you are in the temperature environment that you will be in to really get an idea of how the moisturizer performs.


----------

